# Service meter



## Nemanja (Sep 23, 2012)

Any one know page in code book where i can find how high i have to put service meter?! On pathway i know os 6 ft but dont know is that to top or middle! Thanks


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Nemanja said:


> Any one know page in code book where i can find how high i have to put service meter?! On pathway i know os 6 ft but dont know is that to top or middle! Thanks


In general the NEC does not apply to utility meters, for that info you need to go to the power company that serves that building.


----------



## drumnut08 (Sep 23, 2012)

Nemanja said:


> Any one know page in code book where i can find how high i have to put service meter?! On pathway i know os 6 ft but dont know is that to top or middle! Thanks


This is definitely a question for the utility company . I know PSE and G used to be 5 1/2 ' max to center of glass or approx. 6' to top of meter socket . I would never go higher than 6 ' , yet I see meters everywhere that require a step stool to read , lol . Obviously older installations before height was a concern , or the meter readers used to be giants ?


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

Nemanja said:


> Any one know page in code book where i can find how high i have to put service meter?! On pathway i know os 6 ft but dont know is that to top or middle! Thanks


You should be able to print out the spec pages at your utilities website. Def. look into it for other reasons also ie. approved metering equipment, masts etc.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Remember, PSEG requires that 5th jaw for neutral current measurement.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Magnettica said:


> Remember, PSEG requires that 5th jaw for neutral current measurement.


On every service or on only services supplied from three phase networks?


----------



## big2bird (Oct 1, 2012)

BBQ said:


> On every service or on only services supplied from three phase networks?


I don't think you will ever find a 5th jaw on a home.:laughing:


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

big2bird said:


> I don't think you will ever find a 5th jaw on a home.:laughing:


You won't, but pseg still requires a 5th jaw meter pan. Go figure.


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think peco used to say from 3' to 5'? Quite a span and 3' is really low!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

denny3992 said:


> I think peco used to say from 3' to 5'? Quite a span and 3' is really low!


Around here, its 4'-6'


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

BBQ said:


> On every service or on only services supplied from three phase networks?


As far as I know residential/ commercial/ industrial. 

I'll check and get back to you on that.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

As for the height of the meter, it applies only to where it's subject to physical damage. For instance, a driveway, or pedestrian walkway. I've never been called on it but I can suggest that the middle of the glass be at least 6' high.


----------



## woostaguy (Nov 19, 2012)

Not that its relavent to New Jersey but around here TECO requires 4'6" to 5'6" to center


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

big2bird said:


> I don't think you will ever find a 5th jaw on a home.:laughing:


Actully you will in many locations. 

If the home is supplied single phase from a 3 phase network as is often the case in city areas a 5th jaw is required to provide the meter with a neutral reference.


----------



## electricalwiz (Mar 12, 2011)

denny3992 said:


> I think peco used to say from 3' to 5'? Quite a span and 3' is really low!


 
Down in Yardley by the canal, we had to start mounting them at 12' because of flooding. Imagine a meter reader having to read those


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Ton of information for PSEG territory here:

http://www.pseg.com/business/builders/new_service/before/index.jsp


----------



## delaware74b (Jan 29, 2012)

In Delaware, Delmarva Power and Atlantic City Electric (in New Jersey), the height is 3-6 feet, measured to the top of the "glass". I usually set the meter pan at eye level, which is about 5 feet.

Delaware Electric Coop is more stringent on meter height being between 4' and 5'6" from final finish grade to the center of the meter opening. Their only exception is where meter pedestals are required.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

big2bird said:


> I don't think you will ever find a 5th jaw on a home.:laughing:


I have installed one on a home.
Our max height is six six


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I think it depends on your local utility red or blue book. Here our local utility (red book) max height to the (top of the glass) 6 feet.


----------



## Dangerously (Dec 1, 2012)

123electric said:


> I think it depends on your local utility red or blue book. Here our local utility (red book) max height to the (top of the glass) 6 feet.


What's the difference between the red book and blue book?


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I don't know. I think just a matter of preference on the utility company? I heard here guys mentioned there utility company's was blue. Ours is red. For a reason I don't know they like to refer to them as there "red book" or "blue book" if you go to your local utility company they will give you one.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

123electric said:


> I think it depends on your local utility red or blue book. Here our local utility (red book) max height to the (top of the glass) 6 feet.



PSEG's [NJ] is green:










:thumbsup:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never seen the anyone's " blue book" so idk. All I'm trying to tell you is go to your utility company and pick one up. Tells you all there rules, heights, types of meters, distances, poles, h-frames, anything transformer, service related... Every utility company's book is different..


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank you Celtic. I didn't think I was making myself clear enough??


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

If I was only good as some of the guys here at using the picture portion posting of this site, I too would post a pic of my red book. I go in there quite a bit to drop off requests for appointments on service change from oh to ug, pad mount trans at new location, riser on a pole that's questionable, things like that. The utility companies are there to help you..


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Take two of these and you should be able to post pics too


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

123electric said:


> Thank you Celtic. I didn't think I was making myself clear enough??


You were very clear :thumbsup:

I just like posting pictures :laughing:


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Yeah I could use one of those! Have a 22 month old sleeping away, wife is pregnant with a new one, my drinking days are over.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

123electric said:


> If I was only good as some of the guys here at using the picture portion posting of this site, I too would post a pic of my red book.


Heres the short version:

Take a picture
Upload to computer 
Upload to photobucket
Post 

It really is that simple









Someone posted a guide somewhere on this forum


----------



## 123electric (Jun 3, 2012)

Lol, got ya Celtic. So easy a caveman can do it! I when I have a moment (not lounging on couch) I will get right to it.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

123electric said:


> Lol, got ya Celtic. So easy a caveman can do it! I when I have a moment (not lounging on couch) I will get right to it.


I can't even find the "Sticky' thread about posting pictures :laughing:

You'll probably get a pic posted before I find that thread for you.


----------



## Housemandgs (Feb 23, 2013)

In connecticut which is northeast utilties the meter socket has to be 5` to center of meter socket unless you are in a flood plain and in that case it can be as high as you want but you have to build stairs. So the meter dept. Can change the meter safely. One other thing is are poco requires a lever bypass in all meters as well..


----------



## bullheimer (Feb 1, 2013)

in WA power guys book says b'twixt 5 & 7'


----------

